# Designing a website for my Girlfriend



## norin

ok, this is me trying to be the romantic type of guy right now. and i am enlisting all of my TSF friends and co-workers to help me with this. i am designing a website for her birthday, a surprise kinda thing. to show her how much i love her. i have included a poem at the top which would be the first thing she, and anyone else would see. so now i ask all of you to let me know what i should include in my webpage and where it should go. and if possible include HTML tags. 

so thanks in advance

norin


----------



## Grove

Hey Norin, 

It all depends on the size and structure of the website. Are you willing to make a large website or a small one with just a home page and about section etc.

I would suggest making your own custom love banner in Photoshop or GIMP (Free). Then you would obviously place that at the top of the page. You would also need to make a few buttons so you can place them either to left, right or top to create a menu. 

Choosing the background can be hard, I would suggest something pinky or maybe your girlfriend's favourite colour. The text can be decided upon that. 

Getting the poem on the website and looking like a poem is easy enough. Simple table or frames, depending in the ending layout. 

You can also add CSS or Javascript if your up for it, I will be more than willing ot assist. 

*NOTE* Depending on how much time you have and if you know how to use Flash, you can make a Flash intro saying, "I love you etc" 

So in your following reply I'd like to know the size of the site, colours chosen, how much effort your going to put into it and if you know any background details on coding a website etc ?

Have a fun and computing day,
Grove


----------



## norin

ok well i was thinking about just one page as the main page and that'd be it. but i like the idea of navigation, i really have until November 2nd to get this done. i would like it to be done prior to. i do have access to PS, and the banner thing is good too. as for the BG HTML tags, i know how to put an image up and i know how to make the image stay in a fized position or scroll with the text as you scroll. i don't have any clue as to coding with flash. i have only done minimal work with MAcromedia years ago. i am not the biggest fan of frames, but tables i can do, i think i may have some tables for the navigation.

then once i have this done and completed i need to work on finding a host for it. i want it to be it's own domain, like ILoveSoAndSo.com kinda thing. i know i'd havta pay for it abnd that's why i wanna, for that reason.

i don't know CSS coding i do know Java but only appkuications nothing webbased. and i havn't done that in a long time either.

i know her favorite color is blue, if the bg color woul be blue it would have to be something like a light blue, nothing too bright and in your face and hard on the eyes, somethign soft right? and what about the contrast for the font color? what would be good on lightish blue?

and also if you or some other good members of the TSF community help me with coding and programming graphics or anytthign at all with the page i am throwing on a link in there that will go to a page and have all of the credit info for people that helped me.

i would kinda like something like what i did with my Pile of Pirates Guild/Clan webpage, i am not sure if i can post it on her as sort of advertising but i can PM it if you would like me to. the banner i would like and rather be spread across the top of the page, and perhaps a smooth transition into the area for the menu. as in like below.

again thanks for all the oncoming help!

norin


----------



## Grove

Hey Norin,

That's great that you know something of HTML and other web based languages and yes a .com domain does cost a bit  

As for getting done before the Nov 2nd. I think that is possible. Just need to get a few of us on the case :laugh: I'll ask around for a bit of help. If you would like CSS, I know that SixShooter is excellent with it. 

As you say her favourite colour is blue it is usally mixed with something light or dark blue. As for the smooth transition, that is easy enough :smile: The menu would be on the left with X number of links.

Haven't seen you guild advertising etc. but feel free to pm me :sayyes: 

Sorry but the most I could do with this m8, is to really help you with the coding. Unfortunately, I am very busy during the next few weeks but I'll try my best to help you. Ask Six, E-Liam or any of the others techs if you want them to design your banner and do all the images etc. I am willing to help with the coding if you post it here, I'll help you fix it up and make sure everything works so its in time for your girlfriend's birthday :wink: 

Have a fun and computing day,
Grove


----------



## norin

thanks again. i will work on it for right now, and if you get a chance and get to workin on some examples of some HTML tags if you could submit them. as for now im going to get to workin on some things for now. thanks again for the assistance.


----------



## E-Liam

Hi Norin,

Glad to help out if you need it. I'm just off out now (it being 8pm in England.. ) Apart from the poem, what else did you have in mind, as there's a lot of screen left over.. what are her hobbies interests etc. Perhaps they can be incorporated somehow. Throw a few thoughts down and we can go from there. Coding one page won't take long, depending on the difficulty, and we've got several weeks, so you may as well go difficult and we can ease down afterwards if needed.. 

Cheers

Liam.. off to service the needs of the elderly bingo fraternity of sunny Bracknell..


----------



## norin

things i definately know that i want on there is a guestbook that will allow people to send her messages before her BDay. that way when she goes to the page she clicks the link to see what's there and she will see people have alreadyt p[osted. but i want the GB to be directly as it's own page. i don't want a link to a third party. does anyone know or can anyone provide me with code for a working traditional GB that i can use and put the HTML on it's own page. Credit will be given for the help ofcourse

and also what i am thinking is i have atleast three pages or four pages in mind.

index - with a picture of her on the front page [clickable] to enter the site

GuestBook - yea one of those

Poem - a page [i am thinking the first page she will come to after clickin on the index image] for the poem [i think this will be the "home" page]

Credit - a page to give credit to those who have helped me in this journey.

any other suggestions are greatly appreciated. thanks much

will reply when updates are available. and i will also post the HTML code when i get around to doing more. thanks again for all the help thus far.


----------



## Grove

norin said:


> thanks again. i will work on it for right now, and if you get a chance and get to workin on some examples of some HTML tags if you could submit them. as for now im going to get to workin on some things for now. thanks again for the assistance.


Yup, If ya ask for something, I'll be more than happy to whip you some HTML code up m8 :smile:


----------



## v-six

Grove4Life said:


> If you would like CSS, I know that SixShooter is excellent with it.


blasphemy


----------



## Grove

SixShooter said:


> blasphemy


Just trying to be modest eh :laugh:


----------



## norin

i also want to know about how i can image map. i want a small area about 10px x 10px area clikable in the top right or left hand corner, that would be a speical "hidden" link to a special note written by me to her from the main page. so like on the main page with her image i want on the top right or left hand corner to be a area big enuff to be picked up by a mouse and opens a new page while the rest of the image links to the index the dimensions of the image are:

width = 320
height = 240
no border

this is the original one page document i was working with. the bg colors and bg color of the images need to be changed to the lightblue. and the tables at the end i am not sure where i am going to throw those. but like i mentioned the poem will prolly become the index page. [forst page you come to when clicking image.]


Code:


<HTML>
<HEAD>
	<TITLE>I Love HJW . COM - Holly, I love you more than anything I have</TITLE>
</HEAD>
<BODY LANG="en-US" BGCOLOR="#000000" DIR="LTR">
<P ALIGN=CENTER STYLE="color: #800000"><FONT COLOR="#800000"><FONT FACE="Bitstream Vera Serif, serif"><FONT SIZE=4><B>IloveHJW.com</B></FONT></FONT></FONT></P>
<P ALIGN=CENTER STYLE="color: #800000"><FONT COLOR="#800000"><BR><BR><IMG SRC="Images/heart_1.JPG" NAME="Heart_1" ALIGN=MIDDLE WIDTH=36 HEIGHT=25 BORDER=0>
<B><FONT SIZE=5><SUB>Holly </SUB></FONT></B>
<IMG SRC="Images/heart_2.JPG" NAME="Heart_2" ALIGN=MIDDLE WIDTH=35 HEIGHT=24 BORDER=0>
</FONT>
</P>
<P ALIGN=CENTER STYLE="color: #800000"><FONT COLOR="#800000">Anchored
in the sand,<br>
that's how I felt,<br>
till I met you.<br>
You pulled me up,<br>
set me free.<br>
Only you can do it, let me be me.<br>
Beautiful and caring, that's what you are.<br>
I know you don't believe me but,<br>
you're truly me.<br>
I was nothing special till you came.<br>
Now I feel wonderful,<br>
like a child eating ice cream for the very first time.<br>
You let me be free.<br>
Be me.<br>
Just don't don't leave me,<br>
Just don't let me sink again...</FONT></P>
<TABLE WIDTH=100% BORDER=1 CELLPADDING=4 CELLSPACING=3>
	<COL WIDTH=128*>
	<COL WIDTH=128*>
	<THEAD>
		<TR VALIGN=TOP>
			<TH WIDTH=50%>
				<P ALIGN=CENTER STYLE="color: #ff0000"><FONT COLOR="#ff0000">How
				it came to be...</FONT></P>
			</TH>
			<TH WIDTH=50%>
				<P STYLE="color: #ff0000"><FONT COLOR="#ff0000">Why I love
				Holly...</FONT></P>
			</TH>
		</TR>
	</THEAD>
	<TBODY>
		<TR VALIGN=TOP>
			<TD WIDTH=50%>
				<P ALIGN=JUSTIFY><FONT COLOR="#ff0000">I met Holly on <A HREF="http://www.myspace.com/hollyjean05">MySpace</A>.
				She was involved with someone at the time we started talking, but
				I still felt a connection. She has, and she still does, make me
				feel like I have never felt for anyone before.</FONT></P>
				<P ALIGN=JUSTIFY> </P>
			</TD>
			<TD WIDTH=50%>
				<P ALIGN=JUSTIFY><FONT COLOR="#ff0000">Holly to me, is caring,
				kind, sweet, loving, humorous. She understands me for me, I mean
				granted some other people have and still do that, but they don't
				have the qualities Holly has.</FONT></P>
			</TD>
		</TR>
	</TBODY>
</TABLE>
<P ALIGN=CENTER><BR><BR>
</P>
</BODY>
</HTML>

SIDE NOTE: ILoveHJW.com has yet to be registered as a domain. it was just a thought and it may get changed due to inavailability.


----------



## E-Liam

Hi,

try here..

http://www.freevirtualservers.com/free-hosting.htm

for your hosting.. you can register the name with them and they'll provide you with more than enough server space and bandwidth for what you need. They provide free with the hosting..

100Mb web space with NO banner adverts, pop up ads or other forms of advertising 
INCREASED: 100Mb bandwidth/traffic usage per month 
NEW: 10 POP3/Webmail email addresses 
NEW: Free website builder 
Email aliases/forwarders 
Web Based cPanel control panel suite 
Perl CGI, PHP, Apache SSI and Python scripting support 
Microsoft Frontpage Extensions 
MySQL and PostgresSQL database facilities 
Online filemanager and backup system 
Online webstats: Analog, Awstats AND Webalizer 
Last visitors, error logs and access logs 
Online flash tutorials 
Over 50 one-click install scripts such as e-commerce shopping carts, forums, guest books, search engines etc 


That gives you PHP, SSI and also free software to install for your guestbook. If you register a .com name it will cost £4 for the year (around $6), or double it for two years for .org etc. I'm not sure about registering from the states though.. you may have to check. Either way that is the sort of hosting package you will need, as to run the guestbook, you'll need server side language support, such as PHP. I'm not selling this one, I just have a couple of domains set up with them and they do what I want.. :3-thumbup 

I'm on my dinner break now, so I'll have a better look at the code later on, and help you with a few ideas.

Cheers

Liam


----------



## norin

well i tried that host and i can't register from he states. which is unfortunate. so i chose onehut.com as the host. i am having some trouble with editing some things but they are minor and i can deal with them. but it seems to me that i need to make the pages on my PC first then submit them and FTP them or upload them from the site. so where can i get software or code for a Guest Book to put on a page i make on my computer then upload it to onehut.

o and btw i got the domain ILoveHJW.com registered yay for me. but thanks again

ok a bit of an error now. iloveHJW.com has the old page i uploaded. ilovehjw.com/index.html is what i want it to be, how can i change this? because if someone goes to ilovehjw.com they will go to the main page and the picture will be a link to a page that no longer exists.

thanks for help again

go check it out so far.

and i am still looking for code for PHP or webpage code for a guest book.

and yea if someone will help me with images, yea it would be much appreciated. thanks.


----------

